# Introducing Gesshin



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

Click here to read the full blog post with pictures






 Gesshin 

We are very proud and excited to introduce our own brand - Gesshin &#26376;&#24515;, named after the unique pottery created by Saras parents. Gesshin translates into moon heart, reflective of Asias reliance on the lunar calendar. Gesshin symbolizes not only Japanese, but also the Asian spirit and celebration of diversity. 
Japanese Knife Imports strives to be a cultural bridge where people meet, learn and gain a deeper understanding of Japanese crafts. The Gesshin line represents our commitment to provide the finest quality hand-crafted products that are not only functional and artistic but inspire a deep appreciation of traditional Japanese values and culture. 

Sara grew up surrounded by Gesshin handmade crafts and we both have been strongly influenced by her parents artisan talents and dedication to master the beauty of Japanese pottery. Through our Gesshin line, we will be extending their inventive spirit to our own hand-crafted Japanese knives and related products. We take great pride and care in hand-picking our products, deciding who will produce them, and providing premier levels of aftercare. We look forward to your reviews and feedback on our Gesshin line of products  they represent important voices on Japanese Knife Imports performance.

In a U.S. society filled with mass-produced items, Japanese crafts are an inspiration to many. With a little practice and education, these knives can be spectacular tools to wield. Our distinguished craftsmen take great pride in what they create and are very careful about who they will allow to market their products. Our Gesshin line embodies these noble characteristics.

We believe that we can all learn from one another. It is our strong desire to give our customers unique, hand-crafted Japanese products coupled with a broader perspective on the treasured attributes of the Japanese culture. 


Jonathan Broida & Sara Motomura-Broida


----------



## Ratton (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Got my 2 Gesshin stones yesterday and I'm very impressed!! What quick delivery!!! I ordered them on Friday and they arrived in Florida on Monday!!!!

I am a stainless steel fan, and I questioned you how well they worked on SS and you assured me they worked great and I must agree!!! It only took me a few minutes using the 1000 and then the 5000 to put a push cut screaming edge on my Devin Thomas petty and my HD petty that I got from you.

I really am impressed with the splash and go feature. 

Thanks for bringing these new stones to market; how else can a stone junkie feed his habit!!


----------

